# Oak BB Shooter "Bicho"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

Whilst carving my latest shooter, I found some old letters and messages from many members with whom I've traded in the past. Amongst all those treasures, there was Btoon84 messages!!! How nice it is to read old letters!! One looks upon them with different eyes than before 

So, I took inspiration on the works of the B-Man to complete my new little shooter. Inspiration and material, if I may say so!!

Also I've used on this slingshot some of Btoon's pieces and bits of exotic hardwoods, that he so kindly furnished me with, in a previous swap!!

Finished with olive oil and shellac, it sports a 23cm X 1.5cm X 1cm TBS bandset, almost on the verge of handslap for BB's!! ...Power!!!

A big THANK YOU to Btoon for his huge influence on my work and his great friendship!!!!

This one is dedicated to you, "Bicho"!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks great Q! A wonderful tribute!

Darren


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mister Magpie said:


> Looks great Q! A wonderful tribute!
> 
> Darren


Thanks so much, dear sir!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Another beauty....


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Splendid work Q


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That grain is outrageous!!
Great work!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Y+shooter said:


> Another beauty....


Thanks for the comment, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



MagicTorch100 said:


> Splendid work Q


Many thanks for such nice reply 

Cheers ...Q



M.J said:


> That grain is outrageous!!
> Great work!


Lol!! Thanks M.J!!!

This oak is a Quercus robur one, also found in northern parts of the globe.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great tribute "Q", you are two great Masters, another masterpiece. :bowdown: 5 J .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Great tribute "Q", you are two great Masters, another masterpiece. :bowdown: 5 J .


Muchas Gracias, señor Alf!!!

Many thanks for following my work, dear friend!!

Having friends here in the forum is the best thing one can ask!! Friends like Btoon and yourself, dear sir!! 

I raise my cup of vino rojo and drink to you!!!

Saludos ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Great tribute "Q", you are two great Masters, another masterpiece. :bowdown: 5 J .
> ...


Gracias por brindar por mi con un buen vino :banana: , sabes que tienes mis respetos Maestro , yo brindaré por ti con un vaso de leche calentito :cookie: , que hace mucho por mi tierra .

Abrazote


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is an awesome shooter! Beautiful detail man!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ChapmanHands said:


> That is an awesome shooter! Beautiful detail man!


Thank you very much, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Q!!!!! What a pleasant surprise!!!! I can hardly believe my eyes! I can say with certainty, your friendship is among my most treasured gains from this silly little hobby of ours  You've made a dashing little gem here, such a fantastic slim bodied beauty with just enough flair to sing!! "El Bicho". I love it!! Thank you for your friendship Quercusuper! See what I did there?! I called you Quercus SUPER!!! Ttyl buddy.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

So pretty. I love those little ones. Nobody makes them like you, Master of Oak. Thank you for sharing, Q.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

As Alf already said. What a great tribute.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

As always incredible!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

So cute and tiny ! I like it. What s the red wood ? and the end is zebrano or ?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow. Looks awesome!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Q!!!!! What a pleasant surprise!!!! I can hardly believe my eyes! I can say with certainty, your friendship is among my most treasured gains from this silly little hobby of ours  You've made a dashing little gem here, such a fantastic slim bodied beauty with just enough flair to sing!! "El Bicho". I love it!! Thank you for your friendship Quercusuper! See what I did there?! I called you Quercus SUPER!!! Ttyl buddy.


My dear friend!!!!

Thanx for the nice pun!! ...Quercusuper!!! LOL!!!

But it is you who are the super one!! The first time I've registered on this forum, I could never guess that I was going to meet such nice people!! Needless to say that you are amongst the nicest ones!! And you are UNIQUE in everything you create. It is an honour to have met your acquaintance.Thank you also for everything you've done for this "silly little hobby of ours", for the folks here and for this friend of yours ...me!!!

I wish that you begin with the right foot on this new chapter of your life and also that you make a speedy comeback to the forum, showing us your wooden pieces of slingshot-art!!!!

Cheers ...Q :wave:



mr. green said:


> So pretty. I love those little ones. Nobody makes them like you, Master of Oak. Thank you for sharing, Q.


Oh, my friend!!!!

Such an undeserving praise ...THANK YOU so much for your nice reply!!!! You're the man 

Cheers ...Q



parnell said:


> As Alf already said. What a great tribute.


Thank you so much for your feedback, Parnell!!!

Cheers ...Q



Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> As always incredible!!


Many, many thanks!!! 

Cheers ...Q



JohnKrakatoa said:


> So cute and tiny ! I like it. What s the red wood ? and the end is zebrano or ?


Thank you very much!!!!

The red wood (or reddish) I believe to be padauk. And the other is indeed zebrano!

Cheers ...Q



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Wow. Looks awesome!


Thank you very much, sir!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like a small brother to your...fingerprint i think it was?

The would make a great couple


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Looks like a small brother to your...fingerprint i think it was?
> 
> The would make a great couple


Yes indeed!!! They are very similar in design. I also noticed that 

Thanks for your feedback, AnTrAxX!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Another beauty Q. The size is awesome.

I am usually at a loss for words with your creations Q. They just simply look....wonderful. The sizes, contours, grains, colors.....

Nice work Q, nice work indeed.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Another beauty Q. The size is awesome.
> 
> I am usually at a loss for words with your creations Q. They just simply look....wonderful. The sizes, contours, grains, colors.....
> 
> Nice work Q, nice work indeed.


Oh my...

Sir, what can I say?? THANKS for your nice and rewarding reply!!

Coming from a top slingshot builder like yourself, it just fills me with joy!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Piece of Art!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Piece of Art!


THANKS a lot, my dear friend!!!! :wave:

Many compliments to you, sir!! You are a gent!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This is just a sexy little slinger! I love it!  Way to go!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> This is just a sexy little slinger! I love it!  Way to go!


Thank you so much, my friend!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very cool! Looks like a pockets best friend! It must be very fun to shoot. Enjoy it!
Be well friend,
SF


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

What we have been accustomed to expect from Q! Beautiful workmanship!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome my friend! (As always, I have to admit!) You never cease to impress! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Very cool! Looks like a pockets best friend! It must be very fun to shoot. Enjoy it!
> Be well friend,
> SF


Thanks for the reply, my friend!!!

It is indeed very nice to shoot with this midget!!! It is very pocketable also!!

I've tried now some TB Blue, with a longer draw (semi-butterfly)...those BB's make Zing!!!!

Cheers ...Q



tradspirit said:


> What we have been accustomed to expect from Q! Beautiful workmanship!!


Oh, dear sir!!!

You're too much!! THANK YOU so much!!

Cheers ...Q



flicks said:


> Awesome my friend! (As always, I have to admit!) You never cease to impress! :bowdown:


My friend Flicks!!

I'm very glad that you've liked it!!!  And your feedback is always important to me too!!

Hope everything is fine :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous Q ! Wow u do awesome work buddy


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous Q ! Wow u do awesome work buddy


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous Q ! Wow u do awesome work buddy


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

FishDoug said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Q ! Wow u do awesome work buddy


Thank you so much for your feedback, my friend!! 

I hope my parcel doesn't take too long to arrive there!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Exquisite finish, well done!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr J said:


> Exquisite finish, well done!


Thank you so much for your nice feedback, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Once again a stunning piece of work.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Killa.....


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BlackBob said:


> Once again a stunning piece of work.


Thank you so much for your nice comment!!!!

Cheers ...Q



DarrinGlennCook said:


> Killa.....


My friend, I'm glad you've dropped by to comment on this one!!!

Thank you very much!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wonderful creation you have made..excellent craftsmanship ..just a pure beauty..~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

oldmiser said:


> wonderful creation you have made..excellent craftsmanship ..just a pure beauty..~AKA Oldmiser


Thank you so much, sir!!!

You're very kind :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

*Have to keep coming back and take another look at this beauty. *


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> *Have to keep coming back and take another look at this beauty. *


My dear friend!!!

Thank you so much for your support and appreciation!!!

You're a very kind man!! :wave:

Hope everything is going well!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful sentiment and slingshot, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GHT said:


> Beautiful sentiment and slingshot, thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much for your comment!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

